# What is this?



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Any ideas what this could be? Just a rock? Or something else? Found it near a riverbed in Utah County.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Rock

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I would say it is ether a Indian Weather Rock or Leave-it-rite.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

swbuckmaster said:


> Rock
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Agreed. If it were a tool that the natives used back in the day, you would likely see that the rock was something that would hold an edge like flint. If it were a fossil, it would be more pronounced.

However, you can make it whatever you want and convince your kids of it :grin:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

You found my pet rock! Thanks!8)


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I was pretty sure it wasn't an arrowhead. One side of it makes it look kind of like a tooth, but it doesn't really look like pics of fossil teeth. At the same time, I thought it was an odd enough shape that I'd pick it up and get other's thoughts.


----------

